# Can anyone tell me how to repair scratches



## tomncassie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a used tank,bought my filter,lights,media,heater,air pump ect. ect.but when I filled the tank to check for leaks i than noticed lite,little scatches.Is there anything I can do about them?I got discuraged for awhile.But now I got to much into it and am still exitited to set it up.If anyone has any advice I would be thankful.Thanks


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the same problem with my 30 gallon. Not sure there is a fix but you can make it less noticeable by moving your light to the back of the tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

glass or acrylic? In the case of glass, if the scratches are not very deep and on the inside, you probably wont see it when the tank is filled. If its on the outside then: How to Remove Scratches from Glass | eHow.com. If it is acrylic, there are acrylic repair kits that you can use to sand down the scratches and polish it.


----------

